# Marlows Catfish Pond



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

After 2 yrs. of hard work Marlows Fisheries opens tomarrow!! Now I have to admit that I've never been big on pay lakes, but I have to say, I think he's done a heck of a job. I have been working out there watching things grow and develop, and I truly hope you take the time to check things out. He's doing things a little bit different then a lot of lakes, at least around here. There are 3 lakes that are stocked with fish. 
The first is the catfish lake. This lake is 2 1/2 acres filled with farm raised channels. Many that have been in the lake for the last 2 yrs. These are cats that either Mr. Marlow raised or ones that where farm raised from the south. There is approximately 4,ooo lbs. of them in the main lake. weight ranges from 1 to 12 pounds, and many, many in the 4 to 6 pound class. 
The other two lakes set on the back of the property and are stocked with TROPHY Large Mouth, Hybrid White Bass, Giant Hybrid Bluegill, Bluegill, Yellow Perch, and Tiger Musky! These lakes are the ones I was talking about when I said it's a little bit different. The lakes are limited to 6 people at a time, and you can fish from either 9am - 4pm or 5am - 9pm.
We are getting ready to start the excavating on a third pond. This one will be around 4 to 5 acres, and will hopefully be ready by 2008.

Do you remember that one place your Dad or someone took you too as a kid? You know, the one that everytime you through your line in you caught a fish? Well, this is the place you can relive that experiece, or introduce your child to. I know, I know. Some of you will say that this is not fishing, well, your right. I'll agree that it takes the challenge of figuring out what it is they are hitting on, but for the family that doesn't have the access to know a good pond, or a secret fishing hole.....this is it!!

I went out yesterday in the heat of the mid day sun, with a bucket of liver, and started fishing the cat lake. Unbelievable!! The longest it took to catch a fish was 2 minuets!!!!! After 45 min. and 22 cats later, my bait was gone. Six of the fish I couldn't even get my hand around the head. Only one was around 2 lbs. the rest were more around 3 to 5. Best looking hardest fighting channels I've ever caught, and healthy! Some even jumped out of the water a foot or more. LOL.
Afther that I headed to the game fish. These fish were a little smarter, but with a little knowledge applied I caught 4 LM the two biggest being 5 lbs. and 4 lbs. 6oz., 3 Hybrid Stripers 2 over 5Lbs, and one that went 8!! I did manage one Musky, but it was just a small one that probably went around 27 inches.
Anyway hit the link below and head out to see us this weekend! For you local guys Marlows is located on st rt 555, between little hocking and Bartlett.

Dave


http://www.marlowsfishingpark.com/


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

So, the rules are: I must release all Cats caught over ten pounds, but I can purchase the channel cats that I catch that are under ten pounds at $1.85 per *live* pound? If I dont buy them I must release all cats under ten pounds as well.... This is after I purchase the $10 dollar fishing ticket?

The place looks nice, Ive just never heard of a rule like that at a pay lake........most lakes around here let you keep two channels with your ticket price.

Not knocking your Lakes...............just never heard of pricing that way...........

Good luck with the Biz Venture..........


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

You pay to catch not eat. I think most people just like to catch fish and not eat. I know I'm catch and release only. The sport fishing ponds sound like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I understand your point, Thresher. It's a new place, and it is run a little bit different. I am a little sceptical about the $ per pound thing myself, but its not my place. I'll let him know about the two fish limit you were talking about. That sounds like a reasonable offer to me. The biggest thing about this lake is you will literly wear yourself out after a few hours catching nice fish constantly. He wanted to try to cater to the people that want to "catch fish" not sit and wait. I've been fishing along time and I've never seen a lake with so much action.

Hey hunt for bass. Are you fishing the Tounament tomarrow at Belpre? Good luck if ya are.

Dave


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Ill be out to checkout your place.........Id like to tangle with a few 5 lb Bass :B


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd post some of the action that went on today. Overall we had a few people that braved the stormy skies this morning. The ones that showed up, reall had a blast. Here are a few pics. If they dont come through, check out my photo page.









This little guy was all smiles, all morning!









This Hybrid was so big that it attacked a worm on a 7/0 Gama. Circle hook.









Nothing like having a fish try to pull YOU in! LOL

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=24336&cat=all&date=1178370523
Now this is a day a Dad and son will always remember.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=24334&cat=all&date=1178370523
Looks like Mama wins this round.

All in all it was a great day, with a lot of smiling faces.
Hope to see ya all soon!

Dave

P.S. Thanks to my fellow OGF'er for coming out and help us start up Marlow's grand opening. I new I'd forget your name. Sorry about that.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like to stop out and check this place sometime, probably a trek from canton but sounds worth it.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

I have buddy that used to live down south, and he told me that the per lb. thing is the way the pay lakes are ran down there except they don't charge a fishing fee you just pay for what you keep. 

On the pay lake limit thing most of the lakes around here charge a fishing fee and there is no limit on channels you keep what you catch.

Either way i think i will stick to the river and "FREE" lakes. But thanks for the info.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a quick update. 

I found out about Marlows Catfish pond on the forums yesterday and went out there with my son today. What a great day we had!! Non-stop action from 10am til we left about 1:30. easily caught 40-50 fish. The largest was nudging 10 lbs but I'd say a good average was about 3 pounds or so. What a great place to take a kid fishing. The action was like catching bluegills in a farmpond, but of course these were all nice channel cats. The smallest was probably12 inches or so, and we only caught a couple like that. You can bet we'll be back!

As far as the fees go--I'll gladly pay 10 bucks apiece for hours of catching nice fish. I dont keep fish so the price per pound doesnt really matter to me, but for taking my son out and having a wonderful time, the price isnt bad at all. As a matter of fact, after about 3 hours of catching these nice cats, it was getting kind of old hat to him. But whens the last time your son or daughter got kind of tired of catching 3 pound channel cats??

I'm almost hesitant to give it such a great review, cause it's kind of like finding a new secret honey hole, but if you life around Parkersburg and want to take your kid for a good time fishing, this is the place !!

Again, I'm already planning on going back and taking some other folks with me


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey ClickerCrazy,

By the way,my name is Chris. How about checking out your instant messages and shoot me a reply when you get a chance? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I know what you mean Trophy Cat. My true love is still finding those elusive monsters out on the the Big O. and its tribs. Actually though, if ya got a boat, at 3.29 a gallon for gas. $10.00 for 12 hrs. isn't sounding to bad. LOL!

Pastorchris. It was a pleasure to meet you and your son. Thanks for coming out for Mike's opening. Hope to see you guys back soon.

Dave


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

sounds like a good time to me , i would love to see some more pics if possiable


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm gonna go out and fish the game ponds sometime this week and get some pics of them. KatKing I'll post some more photos of the cats next weekend. I planned on taking more pics, but the phone was ringing off the hook, and I wore myself out trying to run back and forth from the office and the lake. I could have filled my camera up though.

Dave


----------



## reservatiosn4five (Jul 28, 2012)

Do you know if Marlows is still open to fish? I am in town from FL and want to take my kids?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

KatKing,,

Sorry, the lake is no longer open. Just wasn't enough buisness to keep it open. We've taken all the cats out of the big lake and are now raising big large mouths in it. Just didn't seem to have enough intrest in "family fishing" It was just to much to try and stay around the lake all the time just have a couple of people stop on the weekend. The Trophy Ponds out back were not where we could keep an eye on them all the time and alot of the big fish seemed to disappear. Just not cost effective to keep open, once you figured in the cost of the insurance. 
They have been having some pretty good success fishing in Belpre at the park along the river. Nice place to park and nice shade to sit under. There is a flat that goes out about 20 yards out from the bank and then drops off into the channel right there. Livers and shad seem to be what they are hitting on the most.
Good luck.


----------

